# [solved] VNC Server

## Yarui

I tried to set up a VNC server using the instructions in this thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72893

I can't seem to get it working, though.  I followed all of the instructions but when I try to connect I get the message "vncviewer: VNC server closed connection".  The thread is rather old, so it could be out of date, but all of the configuration files it instructs to alter were there, so I'm not sure what to think about this.  The only thing I didn't do was use gdmconfig to enable XDMCP because that command doesn't exist on my machine.  I did open gdmsetup, though, and enabled remote access, assuming that does the same thing.

UPDATE:  Well, after searching for an answer for a couple of hours I found this wiki page.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/XVNC_Server

It mentions that there are four programs installed with the package, one of which is vncpasswd.  Several things had mentioned that the server should ask for a password upon starting it, but that had never happened for me, so I ran vncpasswd and after that it started working.  Thanks to anyone who took the time to read this post, but I suppose I don't need any help anymore.

----------

